# Palpitations in neck area



## carol (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been feeling severe palpitations near my thyroid area , specially after eating.
I have always suspected I am hypothyroid because I have all the typical symptoms but the conventional tests are within normal range. The only abnormality I have is low basal temperature.
A holistic doctor prescribed IODORAL and many other vitamins and minerals ( iron , magnesium , selenium )but I am afraid I could be experiencing a thyroiditis attack(Hashimoto or Graves? ) so I have not start taking IODORAL yet. Could I be suffering from Hashimoto with normal thyroid antibodies??
Anyone can help with the cause of these palpitations?
Thank you so much


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Carol,

What test have they run? If you have them, please list them for us with their ranges.

Which antibodies did they do, and how long has it been?

Most people in the U.S. already get much more iodine than they need.

OMG! I just looked up the amount of iodine in you pills.

Total Iodine/Iodide 50 mg 
Iodine 20 mg 
Iodide (as potassium salt) 30 mg

If you happen to have hypothyroidism, especially Hashimoto's, this could be VERY dangerous for you. Please do not taking these tablets. The RDA for iodine, is 150 micrograms. There are 1,000 micrograms in one milligram... if you convert 50 mg over, you would be getting 50,000 micrograms of iodine a day. That's 333 timed the amount you need.

Iodine toxicity can occure, and causes the thyroid to slow down or stop production of thyroid hormones.

"Iodine Toxicity

Chronic toxicity may develop when intake is > 1.1 mg/day. Most people who ingest excess amounts of iodine remain euthyroid. Some people who ingest excess amounts of iodine, particularly those who were previously deficient, develop hyperthyroidism (Jod-Basedow phenomenon). Paradoxically, excess uptake of iodine by the thyroid may inhibit thyroid hormone synthesis (called Wolff-Chaikoff effect). Thus, iodine toxicity can eventually cause iodide goiter, hypothyroidism, or myxedema. Very large amounts of iodide may cause a brassy taste in the mouth, increased salivation, GI irritation, and acneiform skin lesions."

http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec01/ch005/ch005e.html

Please see your regular doctor about the feelings in your neck, or ask to be refered to an endocrinologist. And again, I would not take the iodine pills.

Have they ever done an uptake scan or ultrasound on your thyroid?

Phoenix


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I had that when I was hyperthyroid with hot nodules.
The nodule was palpitating.


----------

